# My vacuum cleaner blew up!



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, I'm pretty sure there was a blue moon last night, or hell froze over or something, because I decided to vacuum the cobwebs out of the corners of the ceiling today. Was about 3/4 done when there was a bang and a whiff of burning rubber! I suspect the drive belt has gone, but can't get into the gubbins to see what the damage is  I've only had the flipping thing for 23 years, nothing lasts these days!

Never mind, my intentions were good!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 18, 2012)

On the assumption it's an upright - they don't usually smell or bang when they wear through.  If you get hair wrapped round the thing the drive belt hooks over and so it can't turn the brushes, THEN it smells red hot.

Come and do mine please, when you get it sorted !  (the vaccuuming - not me drive belt)


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

No, it's not an upright, it's one of those you pull along. Pretty sure it's beyond repair actually, since there was a bit of a bang and the circuit breaker tripped for the downstairs sockets 

I remember my Mum's vacuum where the belt was at the front and woud keep coming off, but you simply wrapped it back around in a figure of 8 shape. When the salesman came to demonstrate the cleaner (I was 7, so around 1964-5) I remember him chucking a load of dust and grit on the carpet - me and my mum were appalled! Then amazed, as he cleaned it all up!  We'd always used brushes before getting that and it lasted until about 1976.


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 18, 2012)

Get a Henry - he is like a new addition to our family!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Get a Henry - he is like a new addition to our family!



I'm unlikely to get another vac - I only have one large rug, no carpets, so it would be a 'luxury' (!!!) I can't afford


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd be asking for a refund or replacement Northy - 23 years??  Nah - should have lasted longer than that - bloomin disgusting!


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I'm unlikely to get another vac - I only have one large rug, no carpets, so it would be a 'luxury' (!!!) I can't afford



Just a thought - what about asking if anyone has a spare one to gift via Freegle? Keeps stuff out of landfill & would help keep that rug clean...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

Flutterby said:


> I'd be asking for a refund or replacement Northy - 23 years??  Nah - should have lasted longer than that - bloomin disgusting!



If you think that's bad, my washing machine only lasted 18 years!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> Just a thought - what about asking if anyone has a spare one to gift via Freegle? Keeps stuff out of landfill & would help keep that rug clean...



Thanks for the idea Twitchy, I'll probably get round to doing something when it becomes hard to see the pattern...


----------



## Medusa (Jun 18, 2012)

its cos you were vacuuming cobwebs.... the witches dont like it and made the hoover explode.... so now you know why i have cobwebs.... thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it lol


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure there was a blue moon last night, or hell froze over or something, because I decided to vacuum the cobwebs out of the corners of the ceiling today. Was about 3/4 done when there was a bang and a whiff of burning rubber! I suspect the drive belt has gone, but can't get into the gubbins to see what the damage is  I've only had the flipping thing for 23 years, nothing lasts these days!
> 
> Never mind, my intentions were good!



23 years lol now that is funny - I've got a confession......


'I dont know how to use our's (it's Sean's) lol )


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

Medusa said:


> its cos you were vacuuming cobwebs.... the witches dont like it and made the hoover explode.... so now you know why i have cobwebs.... thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it lol



I like it! Will definitely use that one in future! 



Dizzydi said:


> 23 years lol now that is funny - I've got a confession......
> 
> 
> 'I dont know how to use our's (it's Sean's) lol )



Does he though?


----------



## slipper (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.espares.co.uk/?utm_sourc...ium=email&utm_campaign=credit+waiting+for+you
If you can see the broken part, these guys are gre4at for bits.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

slipper said:


> http://www.espares.co.uk/?utm_sourc...ium=email&utm_campaign=credit+waiting+for+you
> If you can see the broken part, these guys are gre4at for bits.



Thanks slipper  Unfortunately I cant get into it. I undid some screws but obviously it's held together somewhere else!


----------



## Medusa (Jun 18, 2012)

there may be a clip or something that you have to undo??? mine is like that screws come undone and then you have to kinda lever it apart....


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

Medusa said:


> there may be a clip or something that you have to undo??? mine is like that screws come undone and then you have to kinda lever it apart....



A garden spade may become involved at some point tomorrow...  Why they have to make them so tricky I've no idea - style over function I suspect!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I like it! Will definitely use that one in future!
> 
> 
> 
> Does he though?





I think he does lol - unless the fairies come in and do the hoovering during the night - I see him doing it. 

A while ago I  knocked something over and got the hoover out and it took me about 10 minutes to figure out how to actually switch it (my remit is washing and ironing lol - I'm spoilt)


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 18, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> I think he does lol - unless the fairies come in and do the hoovering during the night - I see him doing it.
> 
> A while ago I  knocked something over and got the hoover out and it took me about 10 minutes to figure out how to actually switch it (my remit is washing and ironing lol - I'm spoilt)


Pity you are so far away, we've got lots of washing and ironing, vacuuming is a doddle compared, especially with a Henry, just plug it in and press the big green button, easy no


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 18, 2012)

I know what you did wrong Alan,

















 you put it on Blow instead of suck


----------



## am64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ive got a washing machine that about 20 years old ...apart from unblocking the pump evry so often we've had no problems with it ..mind you the whole house shakes when its on spin ..

I just have cobwebs ..they keep the mosquitoes at bay ...


----------



## trophywench (Jun 18, 2012)

Medusa said:


> its cos you were vacuuming cobwebs.... the witches dont like it and made the hoover explode.... so now you know why i have cobwebs.... thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it lol



Interesting concept.

Personally, I have cobwebs because I have spideys !


----------



## AJLang (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooray somebody else who has blown up a Hoover.  You can join my club because I've blown up two and I don't Hoover very often. I will get in big trouble if I damage the new one because my OH waited years to get his Dyson.


----------

